# Another new old guy/retired Navy type



## [email protected] (Oct 2, 2008)

Researching my father's Air Force career and have his dash 5's/flight records.
Trying to find info on the AT-20 Avro Anson and their use at Stockton Field, CA. Will be looking for other info on various WWII training acft. Hopefully this will get me started.

GD Mailander


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 2, 2008)

Welcome, welcome.

Some information on the AT-20
Avro Anson - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Warbird Alley: Avro 652 Anson
WW2 Warbirds: the Avro Anson - Frans Bonn


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 3, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 3, 2008)

Welcome GD!


----------



## ccheese (Oct 3, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, GD. When did you retire ? I retired in '71....
Enjoy the place...

Charles


----------



## RabidAlien (Oct 3, 2008)

Welcome aboard, Shipmate!


----------



## Wurger (Oct 3, 2008)

Welcome on a board mate .Greetings from Poland.


----------



## seesul (Oct 3, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!
Greeting from Czech Republic8)


----------



## Airframes (Oct 3, 2008)

Hello from England.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Oct 3, 2008)

Greetings from the Jersey Shore!

TO


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 3, 2008)

Welcome to the family buddy!


----------



## pbfoot (Oct 3, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Researching my father's Air Force career and have his dash 5's/flight records.
> Trying to find info on the AT-20 Avro Anson and their use at Stockton Field, CA. Will be looking for other info on various WWII training acft. Hopefully this will get me started.
> 
> GD Mailander


I have a source that knows the ins and outs of the Canadian Ansons of which the AT20 , 
What would you Yanks have done without Lend Lease


----------



## Njaco (Oct 3, 2008)

Welcome GD!


----------



## Messy1 (Oct 4, 2008)

Greetings from Iowa! Enjoy the site!


----------



## trackend (Oct 4, 2008)

hello GM welcome


----------



## v2 (Oct 4, 2008)

Welcome mate!


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 4, 2008)

Not very friendly for a fellow shipmate is he???


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 5, 2008)

I retired 1989


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 5, 2008)

pbfoot said:


> I have a source that knows the ins and outs of the Canadian Ansons of which the AT20 ,
> What would you Yanks have done without Lend Lease


Thanks. Got this from former B-25 pilot who trained at Stockton:"I'll never forget the Avril Ansons, we called them banana boats. They were orange with a fabric exterior. The bailout procedure was to put your head down and run and bust through the outer fabric. We had to be gentle on the brakes because if we blew a tire the plane was junked as we had no spare tires. The banana boat flew like balloons-it was good experience, but not good flight training".


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 5, 2008)

Looks like u dont care to talk to the 5 or so fellow sailors here, including this former SEAL....

Nor the 15 members that bothered to say hello to u, u rude fu*k....


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 5, 2008)

Awwwh... be gentle, Les. He's only been sober since '89.


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 5, 2008)

I'll gently glide my balls over his lips... Is that close enough???


----------



## mkloby (Oct 5, 2008)

Welcome, from Jacksonville, NC


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 5, 2008)

Welcome from lovely and wet Seattle. The rainy season hath arrived.


----------



## Becca (Oct 6, 2008)

Howdy! from Mr. Lesofprimus' more charming half..


----------



## ccheese (Oct 6, 2008)

Glad to see that Dan is back to his old usual self !! Water buffalo, indeed !!

Charles


----------



## Becca (Oct 6, 2008)

Roger, that. AND to think, you guys thought i'd make him too soft...


----------



## ccheese (Oct 6, 2008)

I just wish he'd quit slammin' that damn door !!

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 6, 2008)

lesofprimus said:


> Looks like u dont care to talk to the 5 or so fellow sailors here, including this former SEAL....
> 
> Nor the 15 members that bothered to say hello to u, u rude fu*k....



OMG, I'm LMAO.

Les, you kill me!!!! ha ha ha ha


----------

